# How to remove Veiner



## maltesejoejr (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi my name is Joseph . 
I got in woodworking 
because I repair antique wooded radio's.
I have to remove the veiner on one
of my antique radio so I need help .
Thank you 
Joseph


----------

